# The Trans Siberian Orchestra



## Greg Clark (Sep 15, 2010)

A lot of people are excited because on November 8th the Trans Siberian Orchestra would be performing at the Kohl Center. The tickets are already available and the great band would be showing off its outstanding and non traditional approach to music at the event. A lot of people don’t know a lot about the Trans Siberian Orchestra but it certainly is a group that deserves recognition. Their type of music is very funny but at the same time there is a certain rock touch present that makes the whole thing remarkably innovative and sparkling. This group is the only one of its kind and they became famous by releasing a Christmas themed album that sold a million copies. The factor that makes them so extraordinary is their approach to holiday music where they mix the tinkle of a jingle’s background music with a heavy rock guitar. The combination is astonishingly impressive and it really suits people of a diverse taste of music because of the fusion factor. Well the music lovers would get another fresh chance to listen to the Trans Siberian Orchestra on November 8th. Trans-Siberian Orchestra will play two shows at Memorial Coliseum on Sunday, November 7. TSO is one of the top selling concert acts in the world and puts on an over-the-top audio/visual spectacular complete with lasers, pyrotechnics and state of the art lighting.cheap justin bieber tickets
TSO founder, producer and writer Paul O'Neill explains, "When someone goes to a TSO concert, we don't want them to walk away saying that was a great show or that was worth it or even that was the best show I've seen in a long time. We want them to say, Man that was the best show ever. We just ripped that band off. Trans-Siberian Orchestra, the group well-known for their Christmas and winter themed rock operas, hitting the road once more for two simultaneous national tours throughout the 2010 holiday season. Fans of the band that created classics like "Christmas Sarejevo 12/24" and "Wizards of Winter" will have little trouble finding tickets, as many of the 2010 Trans-Siberian Orchestra tour dates will have two concerts per stop. Trans-Siberian Orchestra will play an 8 p.m. show Nov. 5 at Penn State's Bryce Jordan Center.
Each fall and winter the Trans Siberian Orchestra travels around the continent bringing not just a concert but a cultural experience that includes music, lasers, and pyrotechnical displays to fans who enthusiastically await until the orchestra makes a return visit next year.This fall when the TSO begins their tour in early November, the orchestra will stop in 80 cities giving 120 concerts and with afternoon performances, it is a concert that can be experienced by the whole family. The band has more than one traveling group which allows them to cover more cities. Trans-Siberian Orchestra also known as TSO, wanted to make another of its annual stops at the United Spirit Arena in Lubbock. It has not worked out because the December 2010 dates that worked for TSO already are claimed by Texas Tech basketball games, according to arena representative Cindy Harper. The band is also famous for its incredible light shows, still might return during the spring, said Harper. But because of the band's approach and most memorable aterial, many no doubt feel something will be lost if the Lubbock concert cannot take place near the Christmas holiday season.Get your cheap trans siberian orchestra tickets before they sold out.


----------

